
Samsung et al to Bring National ID to Your Smartphone - arunc
https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-bsi-bundesdruckerei-and-telekom-security-partner-to-bring-national-id-to-your-smartphone
======
utf_8x
Yeah... Thanks but no thanks. I think I'll just keep my plastic one for the
foreseeable future...

